# Who needs conduit fittings.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rrolleston said:


> We don't need an electrician we can do it our way for much cheaper.
> 
> This guy had all the wires chewed up in his garage. Wait till they start chewing these wires.


Crazy...:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's called _Arranged to Drain_. :laughing:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah three wire sub feed. Don't think there were any ground rods. Also had three wire sub feed to the house.


----------

